# [resolved] Ubuntu Screen Resolution



## ricer333

*Ubuntu Screen Resolution*

So, I've just installed Ubuntu and I am a newbi. 

Then problem:

I have an older Voodoo3 card that is capable of much higher resolution that I have now (currently 640x480) How do i change this? I've already found the screen resolution, but the only option is the 640x480. How do I tell Ubuntu that it can go higher?

Specifics please.... newbi to Linux here.

Thanks.


----------



## ricer333

*Fix:*

Okay, so I found the fix on it.

I first had to get root priv. by typing su root and then passowrd at a command line.
then changed to the directory (etc/X11) where the file xorg.conf file exists.

Edited it so that section



Code:


Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"DELL 828FI"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

looked like:



Code:


Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"DELL 828FI"
	Option		"DPMS"
	HorizSync 30-70
	VertRefresh 50-140
EndSection

then restarted computer. All fixed!


----------



## DJ_Dance

Excellent ricer333,

I had the same prob. and was searching every for this. BUT before I go ahead and try it, what do those two little lines actually do? Do they just provide with the ability to change the resolution, or are they actually changing the resolution then and there? (I guess you could boot directly into the shell if something goes wrong and change it back). Sorry for asking too many questions, but I don't want to boot to a black screen after changing the resolution.

Thanks.


----------



## ricer333

I do not know what they do, from the sources I found, they are supposed to be written to the file when your Linux distro creates it. But sometimes they just don't make it in there. They don't actually 'change' the settings (although it is my experience that when you reboot your Screen Res will be on the highest setting). I believe they just tell the OS that the Monitor/Screen is capable of higher resolutions. Again, not 100% sure, but I do not think you have any reason to fear. This was the solution posted somewhere else, so apparently it is a known/fixed bug.


----------

